# Button / Listener



## Guest (30. Nov 2006)

Servus,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich will mit Java/AWT einen Button programmieren der folgendermaßen reagiert:

1- Der Button hat ursprünglich die Beschriftung "startGespräch"
2- wenn man dann auf den Button drückt soll folgendes passieren:
2.1- Die Buttonbeschriftung soll sich in "EndeGespräch" ändern.
2.2- Ein anderer Button soll deaktiviert werden.
2.3- Eine Methode soll aufgerufen werden (klappt schon)
3- Wenn man nun nochmal auf den Button klickt soll dann folgendes passieren:
3.1- Die Buttonbeschriftung soll sich in "StartGespräch" ändern.
3.2- Ein anderer Button soll aktiviert werden.
3.3- Eine Methode soll aufgerufen werden (klappt schon)


Also im Prinzip will ich das ButtonLayout "on the fly" im ActionListener ändern (was mir NullPointerExceptions wirft).
Ausserdem sollen für einen Button zwei unterschiedliche Listener verwendet werden. Halt für jeden Buttonzustand einer. Sie sollen also NICHT gleichzeitig aufgerufen werden. Da muss laso irgendne If-Abfrage hin, hab aber ka wie das funktionieren soll (unklare Aufgabenstellungen ohne Hilfe ftw!).

Hier ist mal der Code:


```
package loesung.view;

import java.awt.Button;
import java.awt.Frame;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.TextField;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;
import java.text.DecimalFormat;

import loesung.model.Zaehler;

public class ZaehlerView {

	private Frame frame_;
	private Zaehler theZaehler_;
	private TextField display_;
	private Button zuruecksetzenButton_;
	private Button startEndeButton_;
	
	
	public ZaehlerView(Zaehler theZaehler){
		
		theZaehler_ = theZaehler;
		
		frame_ = new Frame(theZaehler_.getClass().getName());
	    frame_.setLayout(new GridLayout(3, 1));
	    
	    display_ = new TextField(40);
		display_.setEditable(false);
		display_.setText("");
		frame_.add(display_);
		
		Button startEndeButton_ = new Button("startGespraech");
	    startEndeButton_.addActionListener(new startController());
	    startEndeButton_.addActionListener(new endeController());
	    
	    System.out.println(startEndeButton_.getLabel());
	    
	    frame_.add(startEndeButton_);

	    Button zuruecksetzenButton_ = new Button("zuruecksetzen");
	    zuruecksetzenButton_.addActionListener(new zuruecksetzenController());
	    
	    frame_.add(zuruecksetzenButton_);
	    frame_.addWindowListener(new FrameController());
	    frame_.pack();
	    frame_.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	private class startController extends WindowAdapter implements ActionListener {

	    public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent anActionEvent){
	    	try
	        {
//	    		startEndeButton_.setLabel("endeGespraech");
//		   		zuruecksetzenButton_.setEnabled(false);
//		   		display_.setText("blablabla...");
//		   		theZaehler_.startGespraech();	  
	    		System.out.println("s");
	        }
	        catch (IllegalArgumentException x)
	        {
	          new ExceptionView(frame_, x);
	        }
	    }
	}
	
	private class endeController extends WindowAdapter implements ActionListener {

	    public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent anActionEvent){
	    	try
	        {
//	    		startEndeButton_.setLabel("startGespraech");
//	    		zuruecksetzenButton_.setEnabled(true);
//	    		display_.setText("");
//	    		theZaehler_.endeGespraech();
	    		System.out.println("e");
	        }
	        catch (IllegalArgumentException x)
	        {
	          new ExceptionView(frame_, x);
	        }
	    }
	}

	private class zuruecksetzenController extends WindowAdapter implements ActionListener {		
	
		public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent anActionEvent){
	    	try
	        {
	    		DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat( "0.00" );
	  	      	String output = df.format( theZaehler_.zuruecksetzen() );
	    		display_.setText(output + "€");
	        }
	        catch (IllegalArgumentException x)
	        {
	          new ExceptionView(frame_, x);
	        }
	    }
	}
	
	private class FrameController extends WindowAdapter
	  {
	    public void windowClosing (WindowEvent aWindowEvent)
	    {
	      aWindowEvent.getWindow().dispose();
	    }
	  } 

}
```

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Marco[/code]


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2006)

im Konstruktor steht
Button startEndeButton_ = new Button("startGespraech"); 

damit erzeugst du eine lokale Variable, während die gleichnamige Exemplarvariable null bleibt,
schreibe
startEndeButton_ = new Button("startGespraech"); 
!

(das war jetzt schon mindestens das dritte mal die letzten Tage exakt ein solcher Fehler, davor lange Zeit nicht gesehen, merkwürdig  )

-----------

Klassen groß schreiben!

-----------

wieso sind die ActionListener WindowAdapter?
das macht keinen Sinn

----------

zwei Listener auf einem Button sind nicht gut zu kontrollieren,
mache einen Listener mit einer internen Exemplarvariable zum Speichern des Zustandes,
bei jedem Klick wird der Zustand gewechselt und abhängig davon eine Aktion durchgeführt


----------



## daily (30. Nov 2006)

Erstmal Danke für die rasche Antwort! 

Ich hab das ganze jetzt folgendermaßen realisiert:


```
package loesung.view;

import java.awt.Button;
import java.awt.Frame;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.TextField;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;
import java.text.DecimalFormat;

import loesung.model.Zaehler;

public class ZaehlerView {

	private Frame frame_;
	private Zaehler theZaehler_;
	private TextField display_;
	private Button zuruecksetzenButton_;
	private Button startEndeButton_;
	
	
	public ZaehlerView(Zaehler theZaehler){
		
		theZaehler_ = theZaehler;
		
		frame_ = new Frame(theZaehler_.getClass().getName());
	    frame_.setLayout(new GridLayout(3, 1));
	    
	    display_ = new TextField(40);
		display_.setEditable(false);
		display_.setText("");
		frame_.add(display_);
		
	    startEndeButton_ = new Button("startGespraech");
	    startEndeButton_.addActionListener(new StartController());

	    
	    System.out.println(startEndeButton_.getLabel());
	    
	    frame_.add(startEndeButton_);

	    zuruecksetzenButton_ = new Button("zuruecksetzen");
	    zuruecksetzenButton_.addActionListener(new ZuruecksetzenController());
	    
	    frame_.add(zuruecksetzenButton_);
	    frame_.addWindowListener(new FrameController());
	    frame_.pack();
	    frame_.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	private class StartController implements ActionListener {

	    public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent anActionEvent){
	    	try
	        {
	    		if (startEndeButton_.getLabel() == "startGespraech"){
		    		startEndeButton_.setLabel("endeGespraech");
			   		zuruecksetzenButton_.setEnabled(false);
			   		display_.setText("blablabla...");
			   		theZaehler_.startGespraech();
	    		}
	    		else{
		    		startEndeButton_.setLabel("startGespraech");
		    		zuruecksetzenButton_.setEnabled(true);
		    		display_.setText("");
		    		theZaehler_.endeGespraech();
	    		}
	    			
	        }
	        catch (IllegalArgumentException x)
	        {
	          new ExceptionView(frame_, x);
	        }
	    }
	}
	

	private class ZuruecksetzenController implements ActionListener {		
	
		public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent anActionEvent){
	    	try
	        {
	    		DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat( "0.00" );
	  	      	String output = df.format( theZaehler_.zuruecksetzen() );
	    		display_.setText(output + "€");
	        }
	        catch (IllegalArgumentException x)
	        {
	          new ExceptionView(frame_, x);
	        }
	    }
	}
	
	private class FrameController extends WindowAdapter
	  {
	    public void windowClosing (WindowEvent aWindowEvent)
	    {
	      aWindowEvent.getWindow().dispose();
	    }
	  } 

}
```

Es funktioniert auch so weit. Also bin ich eigentlich glücklich (auch wenn die If-Lösung im ActionListener sicher net die schönste ist.. für den ersten Tag AWT :F).

Allerdings: Wenn ich denn jetzt wirklich zwei Listener auf einen Button setzen wollte. Wie müsste ich das anstellen? Weil die Aufgabenstellung sagt leider: 





> Für den startGespraech/endeGespraech-Button sollten sie zwei getrennte Listener vorsehen, für jeden Zustand einen.



Wär toll wenn mir da jemand nen Wink mit nem Zaunpfahl geben könnte.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2006)

tja, zum einen könntest du in beiden Listenern diese Abfrage nach der Beschriftung machen,
in einem Listener ist der if-Block leer (macht ja der andere), im anderen ist der else-Block leer 

oder ohne if:
am Anfang nur den einen Listener adden,
der entfernt sich in seiner Ausführung von dem Button und fügt den anderen hinzu,
der andere Listener macht es genauso, so dass immer nur ein Listener geadded ist,

aber dann bitte nur zwischen zwei Listener-Objekten wechseln, nicht ständig neue erzeugen

geht sicher noch mehr 

---------

zur Sicherheit übrigens Strings besser mit equals() vergleichen


----------



## daily (30. Nov 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder ohne if:
> am Anfang nur den einen Listener adden,
> der entfernt sich in seiner Ausführung von dem Button und fügt den anderen hinzu,
> der andere Listener macht es genauso, so dass immer nur ein Listener geadded ist,
> ...



Genau so hab ichs gemacht, Vielen Dank 

Unten nochmal der fertige funktionierende Code. Vielleicht hilfts ja mal irgendwann wem weiter 


```
package loesung.view;

import java.awt.Button;
import java.awt.Frame;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.TextField;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;
import java.text.DecimalFormat;

import loesung.model.Zaehler;

public class ZaehlerView {

	private Frame frame_;
	private Zaehler theZaehler_;
	private TextField display_;
	private Button zuruecksetzenButton_;
	private Button startEndeButton_;
	private ActionListener startListener = new StartController();
	private ActionListener endeListener = new EndeController();
		
	public ZaehlerView(Zaehler theZaehler){
		
		theZaehler_ = theZaehler;
		
		frame_ = new Frame(theZaehler_.getClass().getName());
	    frame_.setLayout(new GridLayout(3, 1));
	    
	    display_ = new TextField(40);
		display_.setEditable(false);
		display_.setText("");
		frame_.add(display_);
		
		startEndeButton_ = new Button("startGespraech");
	    startEndeButton_.addActionListener(startListener);
	    
	    System.out.println(startEndeButton_.getLabel());
	    
	    frame_.add(startEndeButton_);

	    zuruecksetzenButton_ = new Button("zuruecksetzen");
	    zuruecksetzenButton_.addActionListener(new ZuruecksetzenController());
	    
	    frame_.add(zuruecksetzenButton_);
	    frame_.addWindowListener(new FrameController());
	    frame_.pack();
	    frame_.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	private class StartController implements ActionListener {

	    public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent anActionEvent){
	    	try
	        {
	    			startEndeButton_.setLabel("endeGespraech");
			   		zuruecksetzenButton_.setEnabled(false);
			   		display_.setText("blablabla...");
			   		theZaehler_.startGespraech();
			   		startEndeButton_.removeActionListener(startListener);
			   		startEndeButton_.addActionListener(endeListener);
	        }
	        catch (IllegalArgumentException x)
	        {
	          new ExceptionView(frame_, x);
	        }
	    }
	}
	
	private class EndeController extends WindowAdapter implements ActionListener {

	    public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent anActionEvent){
	    	try
	        {
	    		startEndeButton_.setLabel("startGespraech");
	    		zuruecksetzenButton_.setEnabled(true);
	    		display_.setText("");
	    		theZaehler_.endeGespraech();
	    		startEndeButton_.removeActionListener(endeListener);
		   		startEndeButton_.addActionListener(startListener);
	        }
	        catch (IllegalArgumentException x)
	        {
	          new ExceptionView(frame_, x);
	        }
	    }
	}

	private class ZuruecksetzenController implements ActionListener {		
	
		public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent anActionEvent){
	    	try
	        {
	    		DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat( "0.00" );
	  	      	String output = df.format( theZaehler_.zuruecksetzen() );
	    		display_.setText(output + "€");
	        }
	        catch (IllegalArgumentException x)
	        {
	          new ExceptionView(frame_, x);
	        }
	    }
	}
	
	private class FrameController extends WindowAdapter
	  {
	    public void windowClosing (WindowEvent aWindowEvent)
	    {
	      aWindowEvent.getWindow().dispose();
	    }
	  } 

}
```

Greetz daily


----------

